# [ODMP] Arkansas State Police, Arkansas ~ September 12, 2005



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

A Trooper with the Arkansas State Police was killed in the line of duty on September 12, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17866*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Mark W. Carthron 
*Arkansas State Police
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Monday, September 12, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, September 11, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended

Trooper Carthron was struck and killed while retrieving stop sticks he had deployed during a vehicle pursuit on I-40 in Crittenden County. The suspect's vehicle struck the stop sticks, bringing it to a halt. As Trooper Carthron retrieved the strips he was struck by a state police vehicle that was involved in the pursuit. Trooper Carthron was transported to a hospital in Memphis, Tennessee, where he succumbed to his wounds early the following morning.

The two suspects involved in the pursuit were driving a stolen vehicle and were wanted for an armed robbery of a service station.

Trooper Carthron is survived by his wife, parents, and brother.

Agency Contact Information
Arkansas State Police
1 State Police Plaza Drive
Little Rock, AR 72209

Phone: (501) 618-8230


----------

